# Kelp? BOSS? Sel/E gel? Multimin?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so confused  I have been reading up on different things people give their goats for Selenium. I know some do BO-SE but I want to try and give them their selenium without shots.So..if you have the will and time, can you answer these questions,please?

1.)What do you give for Sel/E?

Right now I have the gel, but they have only gotten it after kidding. Their feed is roughly 1/2 and 1/2 alfalfa pellets and sweet goat 18%, of course they have hay and Manna Pro Loose minerals free choice along with baking soda.

2.)I have read about the benefits of kelp and BOSS but can you overdose Selenium feeding this stuff? 

3.)Do you need to add extra Vitamin E if you give BOSS or Kelp?

4.)Is the kelp free-choice in ADDITION to loose minerals? 

5.)Do you give BOSS and Kelp?

6.) How can you give Multimin if you give copper boluses and Sel already?? 
and finally, 
7.) How do you know your goat needs more Sel/E?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We used the Selenium/E gel and vitamin E pills for our pregnant doe. She got two doses of the gel before kidding and two 400 i.u. vitamin E pills every day starting two months before her due date. It was my first kidding and hers, and I read that the gel would probably would not be enough. However, we were blessed with three healthy kids and an extremely fast and easy delivery. The had a good sucking reflex and straight legs. They really thrived. I try to give the rest of the herd one squirt per month.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont know if this is any help at all but maybe itll help by simply bumping lol. What I do since they say we are in a sel. def. area but dont really want to give bose because of the risk (long story) is I put minerals out of course, I have a sel. salt lick out for them, which by the way they love, and I give the past but I give it as one of the pre birth things that I give them that way no odd ball legs on kids. On knowing if they need it, I have read and read and from what i gather the only way to tell is lack of animals getting bred, abortions, and rough coats, but seriously that could all be caused by something else, but Im sure there is some kind of blood test out there that can tell you.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well as for kidding, we had 4 healthy doelings from two does that had no selenium previous to kidding..(they all,including the kids, got some immediately after kidding)..BUT a lot of people around here do BO-SE.

I would like to try NOT giving shots but making sure they get enough selenium. I'm so confused on all the options. I was just reading about wheat germ too....what I wonder is if they can get too much selenium from things like BOSS or Wheat Germ or Kelp??


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If your area is really deficient, it is nearly impossible to overdose from supplements. There isn't anything wrong with BoSe, it is just hard to get and expensive. Plus, I like how easy it is to just add some to their grain. I think the vit. E pills reallly help them assimulate the Selenium. Ours also eat Manna Pro minerals, priobiotics, a little baking soda, AC for our wether, and of course alfalfa and grain and boss for lactating, pregnant, and slower growing kids. 

I think there might be a blood test to tell how deficient they are. But if you live in a deficient area, the need for supplementation is pretty much a given anyway. Try not to worry too much about it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, I'm not going to worry too much  I did after all have healthy kids this year. I think I will have their levels tested when I can....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We are in selenium def area. They have good loose minerals as well as a handful of BOSS top dressed.
BoSe right before breeding (the buck too) and shortly before kidding. Only if newborn kids really need it do they get it.
So far we havent done kelp it's something I need to read up on.

I realize you want to avoid shots, just saying what we do here.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks nancyd....I just hate doing the shots, I feel bad doing them and if I could do it naturally then I'd rather.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use kelp. I can't say that it really helps with selenium but it did seem to round out what the minerals were doing. 

Also I question how much selenium is really in BOSS since you have no idea where it is coming from. If it is coming from a selenium deficient area, then there won't be much or any selenium in it.

With the gel and the BoSe, you shouldn't have to add any more vitamin E since they already added it in there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

personally if i was giving copper bolus and Bose I wouldnt give Multimin - to easy to overdose them with to much. So basically one or the other. 

as to ways to give selenium - I only give it if my goats show signs of needing it. Yes that may mean going through a year with low birth rates (buck has low sperm count) or rough kiddings, or late developers, to learn what your goats do and dont need. But I find its safer then killing my goats with kindness because I over dosed them on something I thought was needed. 

I used to give BOSS but it didnt seem to make a difference and I have does who didnt like it. THe price wasnt being justified so I dropped it out of their feed mix


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Karen~ I think I will add the kelp too and see how it affects them...

Stacy~ I don't do BO-SE, I have only given Selenium/E gel once after kidding....I may just give it a month before kidding and to the kids after if they seem weak. I did have 4 very healthy kids from both moms so i think they are getting enough in the minerals perhaps?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if they are all healthy and seem to be growing well then I wouldnt see the need for more supplements. When a goat is down in its pasturns, or legs are wonky (as I call it) then they need more selenium.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....wonky....I like it!

Yeah, they seem healthy save the one doe who is losing hair right now....


----------

